# No hiding spots (rocks)



## Dego510 (Mar 9, 2009)

This may be a dumb question. :-? If a tank is left bare (just sand substrate and a tree stump or rock in the middle of a tank), would Malawian cichlids still be territorial and aggressive?

The reason I ask is because I currently have 16 demasoni, 6 labs, and 3 acei. If they don't have a territory to guard, will they still be aggressive? Has anyone tried this?


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

That is the best chance for them but male and female ratios matter as well, along with tank dimensions of course.
How big are the fish and how big is the tank?


----------



## Dego510 (Mar 9, 2009)

It's your standard 55 gallon. I know that the M/F ratio for demasoni doesn't matter.


----------



## joker4466 (Oct 10, 2008)

i would say yes you would still have some aggression.the demasoni can be very mean.the acie and labs for the most part are fairly calm fish.but more than likely the fish will stake out a spot next to the log or under it and they will defend it.IMHO


----------



## mthigpen_02 (Dec 29, 2008)

If you only have one spot then you will have one fish claim it and all the rest of the fish left fighting for it. I had a breeding group of Blue Neons that I tried all sorts of arrangements on, 2 or 3 rocks, half a tank of rocks, a whole tank of rocks, and no rocks. A few rocks left the dominate male to claim them all, half a tank gave them spots to hide but thats all they did, a full tank left them swimming around but out of view and no rocks has them peaceful plus in view all the time. All fish are different so you will have to try and see what works for you.


----------



## Dego510 (Mar 9, 2009)

That's what I was thinking . . . no place to hide or claim as territory = peaceful fish.

Has anyone else tried this?


----------



## mthigpen_02 (Dec 29, 2008)

Most all breeders do that I have talked to or seen their tanks.


----------



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

Most of my tank are bared and it has reduced the aggression. Yes, of course you will have a few chases here and there.


----------



## 748johnd (Jun 30, 2007)

I have a lot of hiding places for my labs and acei and they make good use of them. If anyone goes near the tank they hide unless it's feeding time and even then they are very skittish. I almost feel like going with a bare tank so I can at least see the fish up close. I have always had planted tanks and this is my first African cichlid tank and they keep rearranging the fine gravel I have as a substrate so no plant with roots stays planted.

I'm about ready to go back to tetras, barbs and other fish that I can watch close up and return to a planted tank.


----------



## John7429 (Apr 12, 2009)

Fish like hiding places/homes. Providing them such would be the best idea... for the health of the fish...


----------



## zazz (Apr 5, 2008)

i think rocks and and hiding places and some fighting is what makes these fish interesting..

if they were to just float around in a bare tank ...well it will just look like those tanks in my lfs.


----------

